# Sad day..



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

Yesterday I totalled my 07 VW Jetta. I got cut off by a guy in a Maxima on the interstate and when I slammed the brakes the car went into a tailspin and hit a concrete wall on left side then hit a metal guard rail on opposite side. It was nice knowing you guys I wanted to mod my car to the top but now those dreams are crushed.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

sad to hear


----------



## Al Fresco (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: (ender619)*

Sorry to hear that. You must move on now. Save a couple of months and get an A1 orA2 Jetta pay cash and hop up the motor, and you will be ahead.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

been there, done that.
it sucks.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

glad that you are ok


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Crushed dreams = clean slate.
No insurance?


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Did your rabbit go into a spin for no reason? Just slamming on the brakes shouldn't have caused that. How many air bags deployed? How many miles on the tires? 
Glad to hear you are safe, that is the most important thing. Cars can be and always will be replaced. Just a fact of life.


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

My front tires was not in the best condition with new ones on the back. I was not going in a straight line on the interstate when i stomped the brakes. It kinda goes into a semi deep curve and when the guy cut me off my car was already in the weight of the turn so it spinned.
Also I have full coverage insurance under Geico.


----------



## Tubaplaya (Mar 29, 2008)

If your pulley and air intake are still in good shape you could try to get them off and sell them


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (Tubaplaya)*

Both was destroyed. Intake shattered. Pulley bent


----------



## ocellaris (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: (Terrence901)*

Pics? This thread really needs pics, you must have really jacked up that car is you bent a pulley. 
Glad you are OK


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (ocellaris)*

I may get some if my insurance takes pics because I cannot physically get anywhere myself. I am not ok but alive. I broke my right foot and left ankle.










_Modified by Terrence901 at 9:48 AM 12-10-2009_


----------



## chefvdub (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (Terrence901)*

shiza... sry to hear about the accident I hope you get better soon and get that driving foot back up and running








seriously good luck with every thing


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*WOW*

I had to post that I was in another accident involving a total and I was not even driving.







On thursday my younger bro's friend which owned a 09 Mustang took me to downtown memphis, tn which is my home city btw to get my check and then I cashed it then paid phone bill and then after all that I went to KFC to get food after we left he hit a truck head on and totaled it.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: WOW (Terrence901)*

Have you considered public transportation?


----------



## splatmatic (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WOW (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_Have you considered public transportation? 

Ever watch the movie SPEED?








All joking aside, I hope your ok though. Thats alot to go through in about a weeks worth of time. Have you gone to the hospital to get checked out yet?


----------



## lokijetta (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow this is scary. Even though the car was in a turn, shouldn't the ESP have compensated by varying the engine power/ braking to the wheels and kept the car going. I mean even the websites that have the little animation of ESP show exactly the same thing - car swerves to avoid obstacle, and survives.
Anyway, I am concerned as saw elsewhere on this forum too that the Jetta eats its rear brakes, probably coz the braking force is more biased towards the rear, making it unstable under braking.


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (lokijetta)*

My car had ASR not ESP and plus it wasn't on to test that theory. My insurance took pics for me and I will put them up in just a few.


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (Terrence901)*


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Sad day.. (Terrence901)*

Insurance reports say my car is worth like 16k and it had 29674 miles on odometer which is 34% less than the average for that year. and a lil copy and paste from it.
============================== Vehicle Condition ==============================

GEICO uses Condition Inspection Guidelines to determine the condition 
of key components of the loss vehicle. These guidelines are specific to 
geographic location, year, and vehicle type. The guidelines describe 
physical characteristics for each of the vehicle components. Based on 
these guidelines, GEICO determined the condition of the vehicle prior 
to the loss. 

Category Condition Adjustments 
----------- --------- ----------- 
Mechanical Average private $0 
Engine : No seepage evident. Belts and hoses firm, show no wear. No 
significant dirt and grease in engine compartment. No burn 
marks around tailpipe. 
Transmission : Fluid may be slightly discolored. No seepage evident. 

Appraiser comment: ENGINE HAS SUFFERED SEVERE DAMAGES DUE TO ACCIDENT. ONLY ABLE TO RATE AS AVERAGE DUE TO THIS. 

Tires Dealer retail $28 
Front Tires : 8-10/32" of original tread. 69% to 90% of new. Normal wear 
patterns evident. 
Rear Tires : 8-10/32" of original tread. 69% to 90% of new. Normal wear 
patterns evident. 

Appraiser comment: 6,6,11,10 AVERAGE TREAD DEPTH OF 8/32 

Paint Dealer retail $83 
Minimal surface chipping or scratching. No significant fading. 

Appraiser comment: BASED ON TWO PANELS THAT ARE NOT DAMAGED PAINT HAS FEW 
MINOR SURFACE SCRATCHES 

Body Dealer retail $304 
Sheet Metal : No dents. Small/few dings. No rust evident. 
Trim : Components intact, minimal wear apparent. No significant 
peeling, fading or rust. 

Appraiser comment: BODY HAS MINIMAL TO NO DINGS 

Glass Average private $0 
Minimal surface scratches or pitting. Few chips. Seals are intact and 
watertight. 

Category Condition Adjustments 
----------- --------- ----------- 
Appraiser comment: GLASSES DUE SHOW SIGNS OF PITTING 

Interior Dealer retail $276 
Carpets : Clean. No significant tears, holes or burn marks. 
Dashboard : Components intact. No significant wear. 
Headliner : Clean. No tears, sagging or fading. 
Seats : Clean. No significant fading. No tears, holes or burn 
marks. 

Appraiser comment: DIRTY/MUDDY EXTERIOR PARTS WERE PLACED IN THE VEHICLE. 
OTHER THAN THAT THE INTERIOR IS IN DEALER RETAIL CONDITION 


======= 
Total Adjustments: $691 


_Modified by Terrence901 at 8:01 AM 12-17-2009_


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Sad day.. (Terrence901)*

I am happy to say I will at least get a $2000 check for the accident I just talked to my insurance company.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Terrence901)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Terrence901* »_









Wow it looks like a Kia Rio now. The front end is half the size.







Glad to se your ok after a bad accident.
As for wanting to work on this engine, you could always put a 2.5l into a mk2 or mk3.


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (VR6VDub172)*

Yeah it does look like a tin can and thanks man.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Holy hell...how fast were you going when you trashed the front end? I'm surprised you have a broken ankle. It doesn't look like there was any foot well intrusion. 
Did you purchase or lease the car? If you leased it through VW, you automatically have GAP coverage. If you did lease it and Geico doesn't give you what you owe, contact VW Credit regarding the GAP coverage.
- Jeremy.


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*

I financed it. And I was going 80+ rushing to work.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow...now knowing you were going 80+MPH, I'm surprised the car doesn't look worse. That thing took it like a champ!
- Jeremy.


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*

I had GAP insurance but since Geico already paid the car off in full I have no need for to use the GAP I get no money back on that end.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Terrence901)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Terrence901* »_I had GAP insurance but since Geico already paid the car off in full I have no need for to use the GAP I get no money back on that end.









Yea but at least your not stuck with payments on a car that is totaled and you no longer have. That happened to a friend of mine in high school.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Sad day.. (Terrence901)*

Glad to hear you're OK. 
If someone cuts me off like that, I hit them.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Sad day.. (crrdslcvr6)*

I hate seeing crushed dubs








Im glad you made it out with minimal injuries. Any idea what car you would like next?


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Sad day.. (Terrence901)*

I'm happy to hear that u r ok. If u were driving a Kia or a Hyundai u would had probably died, Stay well my friend and don't worry too much. Life goes on.


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Sad day.. (Zurique)*

I kinda want a 2010 Kia Forte Koup just because how nice it looks but for power I want a 2009 Chevy Cobalt SS Turbo. VW just don't have anything with enough power from the factory on that end.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

It's called a GTI...or R32...? I wouldn't touch either of those cars you mentioned with a ten foot pole. 
- Jeremy.


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Sad day.. (Terrence901)*

But.. a Chevy Cobalt SS Turbo and a Lancer Evo X is faster than anything VW has currently from factory...


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Sad day.. (Terrence901)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Terrence901* »_But.. a Chevy Cobalt SS Turbo and a Lancer Evo X is faster than anything VW has currently from factory...

Faster? Yes. Nicer? No. Better quality? No. Safer? No.
- Jeremy.


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Sad day.. (Terrence901)*

holy s**t
f**kin a**holes that drive Japanese junk


----------



## lokijetta (Oct 19, 2009)

Gosh showing those pics to a VDub lover is like showing open heart surgery to a 8 year old girl! Heartbreak man, heartbreak!
BTW ur insurance company (GEICO is my insurance too) seem like b**ches if they are giving you only $2000 for a car that is worth a whole lot more. That is of course if you were within the law and it wasn't you're fault. You did mention you were 80+ & it seems atleast 1 tire on the car is a spare, but in case you didn't mention that fact to them then I don't understand what is amiss. BTW a friend of mine was rearended at a traffic light by someone who forgot his car has a brake pedal, and his Honda Accord was totaled. His insurance company returned him KBB value of the car (which turned out to be more than what he bought it for). Lucky bloke.
Oh and what's with the 'average' rating for everything in the insurance report?


_Modified by lokijetta at 3:25 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (lokijetta)*

I guess fair condition maybe?


----------

